# What on earth are you reading?!



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, ignore the title, but really, what does everyone read on TGS? Everything that is orange (new posts), only things that you think are interesting and that appeal to you, or only things in a certain catergory, such as 'meat goats' for example. 

By the time I go to sleep each day I try to have everything new from that day read.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I read everything -- or try to. Thats part of my job as admin. I need to be aware of what is going on. 

Sometimes it may take me all day to check a certain thread that isnt goat related and doesn't have a lot of activity on it. But I do try to check them and check each reply. It gets time consuming but I'm ok with that.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i love reading the chatterbox and mini mania. 
if there is a particularly interesting post on the others i respond, 
but me not having any goats mean i can't say much, can i? lol
but i do read alot of posts and try to learn from what others are asking and saying.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have alot of time to read all the new postings, so I read the medical stuff as I know about medical stuff, whant to learn more and may be able to help. 
If I have time, I like to read the Nigerian type postings, and new baby postings..maybe I am shallow?? That's what I read. :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Not at all Victoria!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i go to 'view new posts' and read everything that's been updated since i read last.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Amos said:


> Not at all Victoria!


That's okay really, I know I am a bit when it comes to what intrests me, but I am willing to read the postings about boer goats, and big goats, but if I do, I swear I will have some in my barn before I know what hit me..it as happened that way before..  one minute I think of a goat breed, the next minute I have one...it's pretty dangerous!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I know how you feel.. I truly dislike reading the mini section, mainly because the minis are so cute and I'll want some, but I know I shouldn't.. and I don't like reading the kidding section because everyone is having babies and I don't have any - I think its called jealousy..? naw.. Lol. Looks like I'm pretty shallow too then.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep, me too, shallow like a feed bucket :wink: 
Oh, and the thing of reading on babies, yea, I totally relate..
Every single time I see or hear about new babies, I have to restrain 
myself from getting more!! It is a real problem!!
If I didn't have to eat, it would be fine..Jelousy, or obsession?
Maybe it's called goatie crazy??!!
I am sure there is a big scientific name for it in some Dr.s office some where
what ever the condition is, I definately have a bad case!!
And I really don't mind! :dance:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I read the posts that interest me, mostly...or if I think I might be able to contribute something to a post/question from another member--I'll read those posts. 

I definitely don't read every single reply for every single post--my husband thinks I'm on here too much as it is...LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I read and try to keep up with the "view active topics" area. Since I am on so much, this is where I just "keep an eye" out and pipe in where I can. there are times when I am reading, but can't respond to everything though because I am at work - but, like now, I am at work and able to reply - LOL!

As far as a particular area - I tend not to read the games section - just don't have time - yet, I am one that can say - thanks to the Dairy area and standards, i now have some! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I try and read most of the active topics and/or what interests me most out of the first page of "view active topics", but I tend to keep up with most the nigerian topics, just cause I am way more experienced w/ nigerians vs. boers or angoras,,,etc. and they interest me the most out of most breeds. I would probably be more inclined to read different topics if I had a wider variety of breeds.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I stick with the basics, I guess. Don't have time to read all of them although I'd like to. Mini Mania is my favorite, of course!! :greengrin: Just wish it was a little busier sometimes. . . .


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I hit view active topics and try to read most of them. Throughout the day or in the evening, I read the ones I missed in the morning.


----------

